

IPhone 5 to be shaped like a Pillow. Here is Why. - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/47043/iphone-5-be-shaped-pillow-here-why

======
wccrawford
"The iPhone 4 design is iconic and sets itself apart from other smartphones.
You can see from far if somebody is using an iPhone 4. Only real geeks can
tell Android phones apart."

Except, you know, the Samsung phones that Apple is suing Samsung over because
they look so much alike.

For my money, each Android phone is as much different from each other as they
are from iPhones.

I think what they were trying to say is that you can't name the model unless
you're a fan, but that's true for anything that such wide diversity. I can't
put a name to most cars, for instance.

------
gte910h
There is another reason apple needs a lot of curved glass cutters:

<http://mashable.com/2011/06/08/apple-cupertino-campus/>

